# Titer Testing at One Year Checkup



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Just curious if anyone else has opted to do titer testing at the one year check up point as opposed to booster shots. If so, what were your results? On the recommendation of our breeder, I am going to insist on titer testing when we go in for the check up and rabies shot. When making the appointment, I brought it up and the person pretty much said "your breeder does not have a DVM and we do the appropriate boosters at one year and will consider titer testing at two years". If the vet has the same attitude, we will get the rabies done since we are leaving to go out of state and then find a new vet when we return.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I plan to do the titer next time we are due for rabies. 

Our Miles is so sensitive to vaccines. He gets a huge lump after every shot  Chase has been fine after every vaccine luckily. 

I am undecided what to do about his rattlesnake shot. He is supposed to get a booster every year, vs every three like the parvo and rabies.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ellie is sensitive as well. I did make them break up as many of her shots as possible into individual and not combination shots. It took a lot longer to get everything done since we had to wait a few weeks between each, but I was okay with that. She either gets a lump or a really bad tummy. The vet suggested giving her a dose of Benadryl prior to coming in for shots. I think we did that on the very last one and no issues.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't ask about titer testing, am pretty sure our vet won't do it. Wilson does get a lump when he gets some shots, not all. Will have to inquire next time we are due


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

My vet rolled her eyes...well that was one time during our visit. So am on a search for another that understands and will keep their eyes in their head.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

It might be worthwhile to seek out a Vet who is happy and willing to do titer testing. Not only does this reflect upon the fact that they are not savvy with current minimal protocols, but it might be a little window as to how they feel about proactive care. 

Do you have other Vets in your area? Let us know how it goes.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't think titer test results can be used in lieu of mandatory rabies vaccination in the United States. So...even if your vet does support titer testing, that won't help you avoid a rabies booster.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It depends on the county you live in. My last dog before Willie was a Vizsla mix, and she was diabetic. Because of this, the Vet determined that her immune system was a bit compromised. He wrote a letter on my behalf that I could present to the county along with titer test results. Her rabies vaccination requirement was waived. Her titer test showed that she had retained full immunity, though.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

VictoriaW said:


> I don't think titer test results can be used in lieu of mandatory rabies vaccination in the United States. So...even if your vet does support titer testing, that won't help you avoid a rabies booster.


Correct! Rabies is excluded from the titter testing.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My female V mix was titer tested for rabies immunity. This was about ten years ago. Her Vet had to send the blood sample out of state (to a university in Oklahoma), so there was a little bit of a wait for the results. I remember it well. The Vet said that most people will just get the vaccination, because the titer test costs more than the shot. For me, money wasn't the issue, though. 

_I think the real reason her rabies vac. requirement was waived was her diabetes... (plus titer results)._


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I was not planning on titer testing for rabies. The rabies shot is required by law in our state but I think at this point we are allowed to do the three year shot instead of one year. I wanted to titer test for anything else they are recommending a booster for at one year. Her appointment is on the 30th of this month, so I will post back as to how the vet reacts. She knows that I have a lot of concerns about over vaccination and was flexible with us in all of the puppy vaccinations. I already told the staff I could care less about the additional cost to titer test. 

I really like our vet and the facility, so I am hoping she will be open to titer testing and we will not have to change vets. I don't get the big issue, if the titer tests come back low, we will vaccinate. If it is the loss of revenue in not vaccinating, make up for it on the titer test. I am pretty certain our vet has the ability to do the analysis in house.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We went to the vet today and now I am officially conflicted on the titer test issue. We got the rabies shot because it is required by law. I brought up titer testing and my vet said she completely understood my and the breeder's concerns about over vaccination and agrees that many vets over vaccinate. However, she printed out 10 or 15 pages of technical information for me on titer testing from various veterinary websites showing that titer testing is not all it is cracked up to be. She also tried to explain in laymen's terms how she believes titer testing is not truly accurate and not appropriate or useful in our situation. It was confusing and I am finding so much conflicting information on the internet it is making my head spin. 

Our vet was not rude or pushy in anyway and only seemed to be trying to educate us on what she believes is best. She wants us to come back for the booster shot and then separately for a Lepto shot since Ellie is sensitive to that one. (Even though they are breaking up all of the shots at our request, they are not charging an office visit each time) She stated they would typically consider re vaccination in three years and then possibly again at seven although most likely not necessary. 

Not sure what to do. I understand not giving our pups more than they need, but until maybe the last 10 years, you just did not really hear much about the conflict with over vaccinating pets. Plenty of dogs (including many in our family) lived a very long life with way more vaccinations than what our vet is proposing.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what's titer testing?. Something I've not heard of.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

it's a test that checks for antibodies to the diseases you vaccinate for. so if you have a high titration level it would show immunity to that disease meaning your pet wouldn't need a booster shot. 

Here's an article if you're interested in reading how it's done. http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/titer-testing/


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I had Kiya to the vet yesterday for her yearly checkup. I went in with my fists up suspecting I was going to hear why I should vaccinate rather than get a titer. To my surprise, she did not give me a lecture! I had to get the 3 yr rabies as it is required by law. But also said..there is no titer 'yet' for rabies..so maybe something is in the works!

K has been vomiting the past few day - vets comments were 'consider taking off raw diet'. In our exam report card, she attached a whole page of what is 'wrong' with a raw diet. I had to laugh because the 'sponsor' of the literature was Purina. Right..as if I will go there. I trust my holistic contact more who thinks she might be allergic to turkey (which I recently switched her to).. Back to beef for now.

Vet just reported the titer came back positive! ;D. So no boosters this year! ;D

Flip side, thank you to the forum members who have helped me think outside of the box in raising my little redhead! I know now there are other resources and other roads to go down rather that what my vets says to do. Puppet strings officially cut!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

PURINA :'( :-X :-[ : HAVE MERCY ME : :'( OMG 

CHOW DOGGY DUNG  :

YOU GO GIRL YOU KNOW HER BEST 

I USE A VETS RARELY BUT IF I MUST WE USE HOLISTIC  AND TRADITIONAL VET COMBO PLATE 

NORTH BY NW SALMON SOON BLUE"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Did you end up getting the titer tests, Becky? Or anyone else in the States? I'm curious about average cost. 

My vet is on board with it, but quoted it around $120!!! I was expecting it to cost more than the vaccines, but not _that_ much. I'm going to bring up vaccicheck, which is an in-house system designed to give results quickly, cheaply, and of course, accurately. Not sure they'll go for that though.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Einspanner,

No, our vet printed out like 50 pages from the internet for me to read about why she thought titer testing was not completely accurate. She was very cordial about it and did not give me attitude, just wanted to present her opinion. We had to do the 3 year rabies regardless and some of the conservative vaccine protocols still call for the 1 year booster on the other core shots so we went ahead and did them. She did say it was fine to wait 3 years for any additional cores shots (I will find someone to titer test prior to that). I am still on the fence about giving Lepto each year. I HATE to do it, but my property is full of critters of every sort. There have been Lepto cases in our area in unvaccinated dogs. 

On cost, around $100 is what I heard as well.


----------

